# 24hr Bezel on 12hr watch ?



## JohnC (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all, haven't posted in a long while.

Tell me if I've missed something here. Does the watch below make any sence to you. I don't think it's possible to track 24hr time with this. I have a thread on another forum going about this but they don't seem to get it. your thoughts please.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I would say that in this case the 24hr bezel is purely decorative. Now you could have a GMT bezel on a 12hr watch [1-12] like the ones on the Marathon navigators to track a second time zone, but not this bezel.

looks good, though.

wemedge


----------



## JohnC (Jun 27, 2006)

wemedge said:


> I would say that in this case the 24hr bezel is purely decorative. Now you could have a GMT bezel on a 12hr watch [1-12] like the ones on the Marathon navigators to track a second time zone, but not this bezel.
> 
> looks good, though.
> 
> wemedge


Thats what I thought, I just wanted some conformation. It amazes me that guy's so into watches don't understand 24hr anolog time.


----------



## JohnC (Jun 27, 2006)

Check out this thread, see what you think.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/thread/1223378035/24hr+Seiko+Skx+Bezel+Ring+---

JohnC


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, I have seen this before. Completely useless!!!!
But hey, it is not my wrist.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

A 24 hour bezel on a 12 hour watch is totally useless.
A "cool" looking bezel that would also be a reminder of military time would be a 13-24 bezel insert, which I've never seen.
Then again, maybe that's why I'm not so "cool" and I'm not a millionaire ;-)


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

Dennis Smith said:


> A 24 hour bezel on a 12 hour watch is totally useless.
> A "cool" looking bezel that would also be a reminder of military time would be a 13-24 bezel insert, which I've never seen.
> Then again, maybe that's why I'm not so "cool" and I'm not a millionaire ;-)


Looks like someone trying to 'tech up' and 'sex up' their watch, with a technical look, but of course with no GMT hand it's decorative and slightly ridiculous. If it actually had a GMT hand it would look very good. But to not have put a 12 hour bezel on there is bordering on madness!


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

Useful if we discover and colonize a planet with a day almost precisely half the length as one on Earth.


----------



## PG7262 (Feb 5, 2015)

JohnC said:


> Hi all, haven't posted in a long while.
> 
> Tell me if I've missed something here. Does the watch below make any sence to you. I don't think it's possible to track 24hr time with this. I have a thread on another forum going about this but they don't seem to get it. your thoughts please.


I know I'm a few years late on this reply, but since no one helped you out a long time ago I will post the purpose for this bezel.
It is a GMT bezel 
"The term GMT (Greenwich Mean Time) has been abandoned by the scientific community but the label still sticks in the tradition-bound world of timepieces. The bezel on a GMT watch is marked in 24 equal increments, becoming the chapter ring for the watch's 24-hour GMT hand. This makes the watch a two time zone watch. If a second 24 hour ring is included on the dial, that creates a third time zone. The bezel is also often in two colors, roughly designating day and night. To use this bezel, set the hour marker on the bezel opposite the 24-hour hand for the time zone you want to track. It's that easy. Just remember that a 24-hour hand only goes around once a day. You'll get the hang of it."
I took the above info from this site "http://gearpatrol.com/2014/02/04/timekeeping-101-read-bezel/"
With that said, you should be able to rotate the bezel, the watch I have with a similar bezel is half red and half blue in order to tell with one is day and night.
Enjoy


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

PG7262 said:


> I know I'm a few years late on this reply, but since no one helped you out a long time ago I will post the purpose for this bezel.
> It is a GMT bezel
> "The term GMT (Greenwich Mean Time) has been abandoned by the scientific community but the label still sticks in the tradition-bound world of timepieces. The bezel on a GMT watch is marked in 24 equal increments, becoming the chapter ring for the watch's 24-hour GMT hand. This makes the watch a two time zone watch. If a second 24 hour ring is included on the dial, that creates a third time zone. The bezel is also often in two colors, roughly designating day and night. To use this bezel, set the hour marker on the bezel opposite the 24-hour hand for the time zone you want to track. It's that easy. Just remember that a 24-hour hand only goes around once a day. You'll get the hang of it."
> I took the above info from this site "http://gearpatrol.com/2014/02/04/timekeeping-101-read-bezel/"
> ...


i think the point was there is no gmt hand so the bezel is useless, it is there just for looks.


----------



## zippycycle (Feb 5, 2015)

I have seen this on a few watches. I have no idea why a watch company would do this. The bezel is worse than useless, it is simply wrong in that it provides no useful information to the person reading the watch and could even lead to an incorrect reading.

The bezel can NOT be used for a second time zone. Let's say that you set the bezel to a correct offset to another timezone - i.e. it is 06:00 here and 10:00 there. When the watch gets to 6:30 here the bezel will say that it is 11:00 in the alternate timezone.


----------

